# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  cứu với các bạn ơi code giúp minh bài này được ko?

## trungvn2092

tình hình mình mới học Java được ít buổi nhưng thầy cho bài về nhà đọc mãi ko biết làm thế nào anh e giúp mình tí.
đề bài như sau: 
*Lập trình tạo cửa sổ JFRAME để
-tạo lưới 6x6 các nút lệnh JButton có chứa hình ảnh ngẫu nhiên( Tạo thành từng cặp giống nhau) , ban đầu ở trạng thái đóng ko hiển thị ảnh.
-Xử lý chọn từng nút lệnh để mở các cặp ảnh, nếu trùng nhau thì giữ nguyên trạng thái mở, ngược lại thì đóng.
- kiểm tra mở hết các nút lệnh thì thông báo kết thúc.*
các bạn giúp mình tí nhé. Thanks:wacko::wacko::wacko:

----------


## 36hoangcau

*Ko bạn nào giúp mình à.*

:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emla  ugh:

----------

